# life expectancy of goats??



## OldWm (May 22, 2005)

Anybody know the life expectancy of dairy goats? I have one who is 15.

Thanks.

Old Woman


----------



## dkdairygoats (Apr 13, 2006)

I have always heard 10 - 12 years. I had a 12 yr old nubian who was still producing 2 gallons a day when I sold her, so I think she would have lived a few years longer. If they are taken care of properly, any animal can live well past it's life expectancy.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I know someone with a 22 year old goat... Liz


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

One of the ladies in the local goat club has around sixty or so does, and has kept goats for many years -- she says hers average around fourteen years. She's got her nutritional program down pat, though.

Kathleen


----------



## Sweet Goats (Nov 30, 2005)

I know of someone that just lost her goat. She was 21 years old.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Boy! I hope ours live to be 21, or better yet 22. Our oldest girl is 6 right now, but she could pass for a humoungous 2 year old right now.


----------

